# Monitor does not start up with computer



## Almost Crimes (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a pretty old system but it usually works fairly reliably. One problem is that whenever the computer is not shut down normally the monitor has a hell of a time starting back up again. The power just went out here for a few seconds, which means the monitor isn't starting up when the PC boots. The green light flashes and it's getting power, it just won't display the screen. I've fixed this before by repeatedly turning the computer off by holding the button on the front and randomly plugging / unplugging the monitor from the back... usually after a lot of attempts I can get it to come back on but I've just spent 30 minutes doing this and I'm getting really frustrated. Are there any better methods or anything else I can try to get the monitor to start up when the PC boots? Should I unplug it before or after I turn the computer off... should I plug it back in before or after the computer is started... etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the monitor on another computer to see if the monitor or the computer is the problem


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does this just have an older tube that takes longer to get going?


----------



## blaronn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Fixed?*

Almost - Were you able to fix your problem? If so, how? I'm having a very similar problem with a Gateway FPD1530 flat panel monitor.


----------



## cfayles (Sep 15, 2007)

Same problem here with the same monitor. Very frustrating...


----------



## blaronn (Oct 30, 2004)

Yep, a real PITA. I'm still having the problem. The monitor was out of warranty so I'm just living with it. I never shut it down now and only use the "Restart" option when rebooting, rather than "Shut Down". It can be days before it comes back on otherwise.


----------

